# My 90 Gal Set Up



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

*File Name*: My 90 Gal Set Up
*File Submitter*: Red Belly Fascination
*File Submitted*: 03 Nov 2011
*File Category*: Piranha-Fury Screensavers

I am new to the aquarium hobby and starting out kind of big, but I like to say go big or go home! I've been doing all the correct research so I know what expect when introducing new red bellies to their new home. Please let me know what you think of my set up.

Thanks

Click here to download this file


----------

